# Laptop does not boot



## victor_Paris (Dec 15, 2014)

My Laptop does not boot, can you explain me what to do, please?

I can access to BIOS.

I put an USB key with the OS, but it says that it cannot find the boot file.

what to do?

Many thanks.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Sounds like you are trying to install from a USB flash drive? How did you create it?


----------



## victor_Paris (Dec 15, 2014)

I downloaded from MS Windows site


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Downloading the .iso is just the first step. You have to then create a bootable USB flash drive (or DVD).


----------



## victor_Paris (Dec 15, 2014)

I downloaded the ISO file and then burnt it on the USB flash drive


----------



## victor_Paris (Dec 15, 2014)

here attached is the list of files and directory:


----------



## victor_Paris (Dec 15, 2014)

what can i do?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

The contents look good. Is it formatted FAT32?

Is USB in the boot list (in the BIOS)?


----------



## victor_Paris (Dec 15, 2014)

yes to both questions


----------



## victor_Paris (Dec 15, 2014)

when I launch the laptop from the usb, it gives a black screen


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I don't know. How sure are you that the computer is compatible with Windows 10?


----------



## victor_Paris (Dec 15, 2014)

I have been using Windows 10 for different months so far


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

If you have other relevant information--such as why you are trying to reinstall now--how about posting it.


----------



## victor_Paris (Dec 15, 2014)

I have upgraded to the new version (build 9879) and when I restarted it could not find boot file. then I tried to launch from flash drive usb and I do have anything on the screen


----------



## victor_Paris (Dec 15, 2014)

could you email me a boot file for win 7 or 10 that works?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

No, I cannot; and if I could I would not violate forum rules to do so.

It's now sounding like you have a hardware or firmware problem affecting the BIOS's ability to boot. Make sure that USB flash drive boots on another computer and/or try a known good bootable CD or DVD.


----------



## victor_Paris (Dec 15, 2014)

do you know where I can download a boot file only (not the whole iso version)?


----------



## victor_Paris (Dec 15, 2014)

I have restarted and clicked on F10, and then?


----------

